# 802.11 b/g/n network emulation.

## dE_logics

I was looking for a solution to emulate large wireless networks -- i.e. for educational purposes without need to hardware.

e.g. the program may make virtual wireless interfaces (which networkmanager, ifconfig etc... will recognize). Then it'll emulate many wireless networks on it (as configured).

Any other model will work.

----------

## massimo

How about [1]?

ns-3

----------

## dE_logics

I didn't know it simulated wireless networks also. I'll check it out. Thanks.

----------

